# Running off



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think it is expecting a lot to have them not be lured by the smell of food. I would not let my dogs out with out a fenced yard or tie out rope. You can practice recall with some high value treats and a 50' cord.


----------



## GrandadRob (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a different yet similar problem with my Fudge. We go out over the fields every morning with her sister, Candy. Candy usually stays near to me, whereas Fudge, heads for the hills. Fences are simply a challenge, she will usually go through or under. Sometimes I loose her for 20 minutes or so, standing in the middle of a field shouting and whistling. Eventually she will appear, in her own time, as if to say.......whats the problem then ? I always worry that she will loose her way and not find her way back, tomorrow I plan to take a long rope for her, which she will not like. Any useful tips please ?


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I would leash up the dog as you approach any problem areas and then take the leash off again once you're past the danger zone.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, keep her on a leash, or a long lead line up to 50 ft. You will have to teach her a solid recall while she is leashed before you can trust her with total freedom.


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

I've heard the long distance rope works well too. Also, when getting better but not yet brilliant, with my bf's dogs he will run/briskly walk past the distraction and the dogs follow so as not to be left behind, even if they are tempted! They make less of a fuss if we carry on walking away.


----------



## TinaMarie143 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Goldens running off*

I have the same probably.. kind of... I live on a fenced acre.. But my Golden, Elvis, jumps the fence.. not only can he jump the fence.. but he jumps the neighbors 6 foot wall.. he can jump anything.. He runs around the neighborhood for awhile then jumps back in our yard.. when he is out.. if I see him right away.. I call for him and he stops and looks at me.. then darts off.. when he comes home.. he puts his tail between his legs if I am still outside.. he gets a sad look on his face and I know he knows he did bad. other then that he is a VERY well behaved dog.. he comes to me when called and sits stays plays ball etc. We can even take him to the pond as long as nobody else is around and let him play for awhile and he will still come back when called.. its mostly just at home. 

My main worry is that he gets excited and starts chasing cars.. about 3 years ago he got hit by a truck and cost us ALOT of money in surgeries to fix his shoulder and elbow.. we were told he would never run again.. let alone jump out of the yard.. but they were wrong.. :wiggle:

We were just actually talking about putting a taller fence up.. lol but.. I still dont think it will work

We have also tried a shock collar and after that I would never put one on a Golden again.. they are too timid and calm for that type of training. 

Anyways.. I dont have an answer for you.. but I can say your not alone!

Tina LaSure, Elvis and Priscilla :wave:


----------

